# So, I didn't realize I was supposed to introduce myself



## Serendipity (Jul 23, 2008)

I just started running rampant and giving my insight on threads, but I suppose it's time for a slightly more formal introduction.
Hi CB! I'm Daphne. I've been lurking for a while stumbling across tips, tricks and solutions (as well as wonders like the Techie Bible) and got sick of the thing at the top of each page telling me I was a guest. So I joined.
I'm your average slightly insane, vegetarian, cynical, high school senior lighting design geek girl. Which must mean I'm not very average..?
Anyways, hi.


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 23, 2008)

Welcome to Controlbooth,

Remember the search function is your friend and contribute lots.


----------



## Serendipity (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks! I'm definitely going to use it to do my best to not make 30 threads that have already been asked before, but you know, sometimes it's so hard to resist... ;]


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 23, 2008)

if you feel like making threads why not contribute your knowledge to our wiki it is always in need of new content.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 23, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth! Some of the best discussions we have around here happen when someone goes back in the archives and asks a follow up question to ressurect an old thread. Get involved. 


Charcoaldabs should be along any minute to say hello.


----------



## Van (Jul 23, 2008)

Welcome Aboard! I think one of my very first posts was asking a question that had already been asked in another thread. I was immediately ostricized and felt truly shamed, But that's all behind me, and Everybody like me now! Right Guys ? Guys? Char5lie? Derek? Gaff ? Gulp,..... Hughsie ?


----------



## Van (Aug 1, 2008)

charcoaldabs said:


> I resent that comment.


 see he waited 10 whole days to say hello. 
He's learning restraint.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 1, 2008)

I bet he currently has a girlfriend so he's given up trolling the new member board for a while.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 1, 2008)

Remember the member in question has been at drama camp for the past several weeks, so no telling what he'll come back as... 
To misquote/misuse a phrase from recent pop culture, "Leave Britney/Charc alone!"

Glad you're here, Daphne. Non-H.S. Stage Technicians abhor the term "techie," just so you know.


----------



## Hughesie (Aug 1, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> To misquote/misuse a phrase from recent pop culture, "Leave Britney/Charc alone!"







Wrong Hair Colour


----------



## Eboy87 (Aug 1, 2008)

I think I just fell out of my chair.


Welcome Daphne. Enjoy the random discussions as well, they can be quite entertaining.



Hughesie89 said:


> Wrong Hair Color



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Hughesie (Aug 1, 2008)

Eboy87 said:


> Fixed it for you.


----------



## Eboy87 (Aug 1, 2008)

It's a joke. I have an odd sense of humor.


----------



## lieperjp (Aug 1, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


>



This has to be the scariest picture I have ever seen.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 2, 2008)

Van said:


> see he waited 10 whole days to say hello.
> He's learning restraint.



And even more to PM me! Ha.


----------

